# Sound Server: mehrere Soundstreams gleichzeitig verarbeiten?

## Cyph3r

Hi,

Ich hätte folgende Frage:

Wie bringt man einen Soundserver (z.B.: arts oder ähnliche) dazu mehrere Soundstreams gleichzeitig zu verarbeiten.

Als Beispiel sehe ich folgendes:

Ich höre mp3s und will kurz in einen Film "hineinsehen". Momentan muss ich xmms zuerst schliessen und kann dann erst den mplayer starten, da sonst xmms das Soundsystem blockiert.

Gibts da eine Möglichkeit?

tia, Cyph3r

----------

## steveb

ja. schau dir mal deine konfiguration von xmms an. bei mir geht das gleichzeitige spielen von mehreren streams ohne irgendwelche probleme. was für einen sound-deamon hast du im xmms konfiguriert?

gruss

steve

----------

## Cyph3r

Alsa 1.2.10 Output

Wenn ich bsp. mplayer starte kommt folgende Warnung:

```

audio_setup: Can't open audio device /dev/sound/dsp: Device or resource busy

alsa-init: requested format: 44100 Hz, 2 channels, Signed 16-bit (Little-Endian)alsa-init: 1 soundcard found, using: hw:0,0

```

----------

## steveb

 *Cyph3r wrote:*   

> Alsa 1.2.10 Output

 habe ich auch am laufen

 *Cyph3r wrote:*   

> Wenn ich bsp. mplayer starte kommt folgende Warnung:
> 
> ```
> 
> audio_setup: Can't open audio device /dev/sound/dsp: Device or resource busy
> ...

 bei mir kommt folgendes:

```
steveb@gentoo ~/Download/123 $ mplayer kamasutra.wmv

MPlayer 1.0pre5-3.3.4 (C) 2000-2004 MPlayer Team

CPU: Advanced Micro Devices Athlon MP/XP Thoroughbred 2001 MHz (Family: 6, Stepping: 1)

Detected cache-line size is 64 bytes

MMX2 supported but disabled

3DNowExt supported but disabled

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 0 3DNow: 1 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 0

Compiled for x86 CPU with extensions: MMX 3DNow SSE

Reading config file /usr/share/mplayer/mplayer.conf

Reading config file /home/steveb/.mplayer/config

Reading /home/steveb/.mplayer/codecs.conf: Can't open '/home/steveb/.mplayer/codecs.conf': No such file or directory

Reading /usr/share/mplayer/codecs.conf: 73 audio & 180 video codecs

font: can't open file: /home/steveb/.mplayer/font/font.desc

Font /usr/share/mplayer/font/font.desc loaded successfully! (206 chars)

Using usleep() timing

Can't open input config file /home/steveb/.mplayer/input.conf: No such file or directory

Input config file /usr/share/mplayer/input.conf parsed: 53 binds

Playing kamasutra.wmv.

Cache fill:  7.54% (632652 bytes)    ASF file format detected.

VIDEO:  [WMV2]  320x240  24bpp

Clip info:

 name:

 author:

 copyright:

 comments:

==========================================================================

Opening audio decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg/libavcodec audio decoders

AUDIO: 22050 Hz, 1 ch, 16 bit (0x10), ratio: 2003->44100 (16.0 kbit)

Selected audio codec: [ffwmav2] afm:ffmpeg (DivX audio v2 (ffmpeg))

==========================================================================

vo: X11 running at 1920x1440 with depth 24 and 32 bpp (":0.0" => local display)

==========================================================================

Opening video decoder: [dshow] DirectShow video codecs

Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: wmv8ds32.ax, /usr/lib/win32/wmv8ds32.ax, /usr/local/lib/win32/wmv8ds32.ax

Warning: DS_Filter() could not open DirectShow DLL.  (DLL=wmv8ds32.ax, r=0x86a6ec0)

Failed to create DirectShow filter

ERROR: Could not open required DirectShow codec wmv8ds32.ax.

You need to upgrade/install the binary codecs package.

Go to http://mplayerhq.hu/homepage/dload.html

VDecoder init failed :(

Opening video decoder: [dmo] DMO video codecs

External func OLEAUT32.dll:8

DMO dll supports VO Optimizations 0 1

DMO dll might use previous sample when requested

GetOutput r=0x0   size:230400  align:1

StreamCount r=0x0  1  1

Decoder supports the following YUV formats: YV12 YUY2 UYVY YVYU   ▒

Decoder is capable of YUV output (flags 0x1b)

VDec: vo config request - 320 x 240 (preferred csp: Packed YUY2)

VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)

Movie-Aspect is undefined - no prescaling applied.

VO: [xv] 320x240 => 320x240 Planar YV12

Selected video codec: [wmvdmo] vfm:dmo (Windows Media Video DMO)

==========================================================================

Checking audio filter chain for 22050Hz/1ch/16bit -> 22050Hz/2ch/16bit...

AF_pre: af format: 2 bps, 1 ch, 22050 hz, little endian signed int

AF_pre: 22050Hz 1ch Signed 16-bit (Little-Endian)

AO: [oss] 22050Hz 2ch Signed 16-bit (Little-Endian) (2 bps)

Building audio filter chain for 22050Hz/1ch/16bit -> 22050Hz/2ch/16bit...

Starting playback...

A:   7.4 V:   7.4 A-V: -0.005 ct: -0.058   56/ 56   2%  1%  0.3% 0 0 6%

MPlayer interrupted by signal 15 in module: sleep_usleep

Broken pipe

steveb@gentoo ~/Download/123 $
```

und ich habe folgende rechte auf dem device:

```
steveb@gentoo ~ $ ls -lah /dev/sound/dsp

crw-rw----  1 root audio 14, 3 Dec  8 22:51 /dev/sound/dsp

steveb@gentoo ~ $
```

mit was verwaltest du dein /dev? mit udev oder mit devfs?

gruss

steve

----------

## Cyph3r

 *Quote:*   

> mit was verwaltest du dein /dev? mit udev oder mit devfs?

 

puh, da muss ich gestehen, dass ich etwas überfragt bin

```

cassandra linux # ls -lah /dev/sound/dsp

crw-------  1 chris audio 14, 3 Jan  1  1970 /dev/sound/dsp

```

----------

## steveb

wenn du eine datei mit dem namen "/dev/.udev" hast, dann ist es wohl udev.

anyway... kannst du mal versuchen (nur so zum testen) die rechte von /dev/sound/dsp zu ändern (bitte das ganze als root machen)?

```
chmod 0755 /dev/sound

chmod 0666 /dev/sound/*
```

geht es dann?

gruss

steve

----------

## sputnik1969

 *Cyph3r wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> Ich hätte folgende Frage:
> 
> Wie bringt man einen Soundserver (z.B.: arts oder ähnliche) dazu mehrere Soundstreams gleichzeitig zu verarbeiten.
> ...

 

Klar, XMMS und mplayer mit USE="arts" compileren und dann in den Programmen auch ARTS benutzen und nicht ALSA!

Sprich: XMMS -> Output-Plugin auf ARTS und den mplayer mit 

```
mplayer -ao arts video.xyz
```

starten...

Natürlich sollte der Soundserver da bereits laufen, sonst wirds nix...

----------

## steveb

 *sputnik1969 wrote:*   

> Klar, XMMS und mplayer mit USE="arts" compileren und dann in den Programmen auch ARTS benutzen und nicht ALSA!
> 
> Sprich: XMMS -> Output-Plugin auf ARTS und den mplayer mit 
> 
> ```
> ...

 zwar habe ich bei mir mit arts übersetzt aber geht auch mit nur alsa!

gruss

steve

----------

## sputnik1969

 *steveb wrote:*   

>  *sputnik1969 wrote:*   Klar, XMMS und mplayer mit USE="arts" compileren und dann in den Programmen auch ARTS benutzen und nicht ALSA!
> 
> Sprich: XMMS -> Output-Plugin auf ARTS und den mplayer mit 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Geht es auch NUR mit ALSA oder AUCH mit ALSA???

Denn wenn es (ausser mit arts) AUCH mit ALSA läuft, hast du einfach eine Soundkarte/Soundchip mit mehreren Hardwarekanälen (Wie z.B. SB Live!, SB Audigy oder ähnliches). Dann brauchst du keinen extra Soundserver.

"Billige" Soundchips können aber Hardwaremäßig nur einen Kanal verarbeiten (bzw. Einen Sterokanal) und müssen zusätzliche Kanäle "draufmischen", dafür braucht mann dann einen Soundserver oder ein Plugin für ALSA, das diese Arbeit in Software übernimmt...

Deshalb ist bei solchen Fragen immer wiochtig, mit anzugeben welchen Soundchip/Soundkarte man nutzt!

----------

## steveb

meine ist sicher billig (weil on-board):

```
gentoo steveb # lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8366/A/7 [Apollo KT266/A/333]

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8366/A/7 [Apollo KT266/A/333 AGP]

0000:00:09.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T (rev 01)

0000:00:0b.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905B 100BaseTX [Cyclone] (rev 24)

0000:00:0d.0 SCSI storage controller: Adaptec AIC-7892A U160/m (rev 02)

0000:00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

0000:00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

0000:00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

0000:00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 82)

0000:00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 ISA Bridge

0000:00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440] (rev a3)

gentoo steveb # find /proc/asound/ -type f -exec cat {} \;

VOLUME "Master" 0

BASS "" 0

TREBLE "" 0

SYNTH "" 0

PCM "PCM" 0

SPEAKER "PC Speaker" 0

LINE "Line" 0

MIC "Mic" 0

CD "CD" 0

IMIX "" 0

ALTPCM "" 0

RECLEV "" 0

IGAIN "Capture" 0

OGAIN "" 0

LINE1 "Aux" 0

LINE2 "" 0

LINE3 "" 0

DIGITAL1 "IEC958" 0

DIGITAL2 "" 0

DIGITAL3 "" 0

PHONEIN "Phone" 0

PHONEOUT "Master Mono" 0

VIDEO "Video" 0

RADIO "" 0

MONITOR "" 0

V8235

VIA 8235 at 0xe000, irq 10

00: 00002380

04: 2b3d1014

08: ff3eb333

0c: 02000d00

10: 00000000

14: 32b8b000

18: ff3eb333

1c: 00000000

20: 3f000000

24: 00000000

28: ff0fffff

2c: 00000000

30: 3f000000

34: 00000000

38: ff0fffff

3c: 00000000

40: 00000000

44: 00000000

48: ff000000

4c: 00000000

50: 00000000

54: 00000000

58: 319832f8

5c: 00000000

60: 00400000

64: 11313000

68: ff300000

6c: 00000000

70: 00000000

74: 00000000

78: ff000000

7c: 00000000

80: 023a0824

84: 00000008

88: 00000000

8c: 00000000

90: 0000cc01

94: 00000000

98: 00000800

9c: 00000000

64

closed

closed

closed

card: 0

device: 1

subdevice: 0

stream: CAPTURE

id: VIA 8235

name: VIA 8235

subname: subdevice #0

class: 0

subclass: 0

subdevices_count: 1

subdevices_avail: 1

card: 0

device: 1

subdevice: 0

stream: CAPTURE

id: VIA 8235

name: VIA 8235

subname: subdevice #0

class: 0

subclass: 0

subdevices_count: 1

subdevices_avail: 1

64

closed

closed

closed

card: 0

device: 1

subdevice: 0

stream: PLAYBACK

id: VIA 8235

name: VIA 8235

subname: subdevice #0

class: 0

subclass: 0

subdevices_count: 1

subdevices_avail: 1

card: 0

device: 1

subdevice: 0

stream: PLAYBACK

id: VIA 8235

name: VIA 8235

subname: subdevice #0

class: 0

subclass: 0

subdevices_count: 1

subdevices_avail: 1

64

closed

closed

closed

card: 0

device: 0

subdevice: 0

stream: CAPTURE

id: VIA 8235

name: VIA 8235

subname: subdevice #0

class: 0

subclass: 0

subdevices_count: 1

subdevices_avail: 1

card: 0

device: 0

subdevice: 0

stream: CAPTURE

id: VIA 8235

name: VIA 8235

subname: subdevice #0

class: 0

subclass: 0

subdevices_count: 1

subdevices_avail: 1

64

closed

closed

closed

card: 0

device: 0

subdevice: 3

stream: PLAYBACK

id: VIA 8235

name: VIA 8235

subname: subdevice #3

class: 0

subclass: 0

subdevices_count: 4

subdevices_avail: 3

64

closed

closed

closed

card: 0

device: 0

subdevice: 2

stream: PLAYBACK

id: VIA 8235

name: VIA 8235

subname: subdevice #2

class: 0

subclass: 0

subdevices_count: 4

subdevices_avail: 3

64

closed

closed

closed

card: 0

device: 0

subdevice: 1

stream: PLAYBACK

id: VIA 8235

name: VIA 8235

subname: subdevice #1

class: 0

subclass: 0

subdevices_count: 4

subdevices_avail: 3

64

state: RUNNING

trigger_time: 1102804077.000528338

tstamp      : 1102804183.000513600

delay       : 15288

avail       : 1096

avail_max   : 14352

-----

hw_ptr      : 4674632

appl_ptr    : 4689920

tstamp_mode: NONE

period_step: 1

sleep_min: 0

avail_min: 1

xfer_align: 1

start_threshold: 1

stop_threshold: 16384

silence_threshold: 2064

silence_size: 2064

boundary: 1073741824

access: RW_INTERLEAVED

format: S16_LE

subformat: STD

channels: 2

rate: 44100 (44100/1)

period_size: 2048

buffer_size: 16384

tick_time: 1000

OSS format: S16_LE

OSS channels: 2

OSS rate: 44100

OSS period bytes: 8192

OSS periods: 8

OSS period frames: 2048

card: 0

device: 0

subdevice: 0

stream: PLAYBACK

id: VIA 8235

name: VIA 8235

subname: subdevice #0

class: 0

subclass: 0

subdevices_count: 4

subdevices_avail: 3

card: 0

device: 0

subdevice: 0

stream: PLAYBACK

id: VIA 8235

name: VIA 8235

subname: subdevice #0

class: 0

subclass: 0

subdevices_count: 4

subdevices_avail: 3

0:00 = 5980

0:02 = 0000

0:04 = 0000

0:06 = 0000

0:08 = 0000

0:0a = 0000

0:0c = 0000

0:0e = 0040

0:10 = 0000

0:12 = 0000

0:14 = 0000

0:16 = 0000

0:18 = 0808

0:1a = 0000

0:1c = 8000

0:1e = 0000

0:20 = 2200

0:22 = 0000

0:24 = 0000

0:26 = 000f

0:28 = 05c7

0:2a = 01f5

0:2c = bb80

0:2e = bb80

0:30 = bb80

0:32 = 5622

0:34 = 0000

0:36 = 0000

0:38 = 0000

0:3a = 0824

0:3c = 0000

0:3e = 0000

0:40 = 0000

0:42 = 0000

0:44 = 0000

0:46 = 0000

0:48 = 0000

0:4a = 0000

0:4c = 0000

0:4e = 0000

0:50 = 0000

0:52 = 0000

0:54 = 0000

0:56 = 0000

0:58 = 0000

0:5a = 0000

0:5c = 0000

0:5e = 0000

0:60 = 0000

0:62 = 0000

0:64 = 0808

0:66 = 0808

0:68 = 0000

0:6a = 720f

0:6c = 0000

0:6e = 0014

0:70 = 0211

0:72 = 00a0

0:74 = 0043

0:76 = 0001

0:78 = 8102

0:7a = 57c7

0:7c = 414c

0:7e = 4720

0-0/0: Realtek ALC650E

Capabilities     :

DAC resolution   : 20-bit

ADC resolution   : 18-bit

3D enhancement   : Realtek 3D Stereo Enhancement

Current setup

Mic gain         : +20dB [+20dB]

POP path         : pre 3D

Sim. stereo      : off

3D enhancement   : on

Loudness         : off

Mono output      : Mic

Mic select       : Mic1

ADC/DAC loopback : off

Extended ID      : codec=0 rev=1 LDAC SDAC CDAC DSA=0 SPDIF DRA VRA

Extended status  : LDAC SDAC CDAC SPDIF=res SPDIF VRA

PCM front DAC    : 48000Hz

PCM Surr DAC     : 48000Hz

PCM LFE DAC      : 48000Hz

PCM ADC          : 22050Hz

SPDIF Control    : Consumer PCM Category=0x2 Generation=1 Rate=44.1kHz

SPDIF In Status  : Not Locked

00-00: VIA 8235 : VIA 8235 : playback 4 : capture 1

00-01: VIA 8235 : VIA 8235 : playback 1 : capture 1

G0: system timer : 1000.000us (10000000 ticks)

P0-0-0: PCM playback 0-0-0 : SLAVE

P0-0-1: PCM capture 0-0-1 : SLAVE

P0-0-2: PCM playback 0-0-2 : SLAVE

P0-0-4: PCM playback 0-0-4 : SLAVE

P0-0-6: PCM playback 0-0-6 : SLAVE

P0-1-0: PCM playback 0-1-0 : SLAVE

P0-1-1: PCM capture 0-1-1 : SLAVE

0 snd_via82xx

0 [V8235          ]: VIA8233 - VIA 8235

                     VIA 8235 at 0xe000, irq 10

  0: [0- 0]: ctl

 17: [0- 1]: digital audio playback

 25: [0- 1]: digital audio capture

 16: [0- 0]: digital audio playback

 24: [0- 0]: digital audio capture

  1:       : sequencer

 33:       : timer

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.6 (Sun Aug 15 07:17:53 2004 UTC).

Compiled on Nov 22 2004 for kernel 2.6.9-nitro4.

OSS sequencer emulation version 0.1.8

ALSA client number 63

ALSA receiver port 0

Number of applications: 0

Number of synth devices: 0

Number of MIDI devices: 0

Client info

  cur  clients : 2

  peak clients : 2

  max  clients : 192

Client   0 : "System" [Kernel]

  Port   0 : "Timer" (Rwe-)

  Port   1 : "Announce" (R-e-)

    Connecting To: 63:0

Client  63 : "OSS sequencer" [Kernel]

  Port   0 : "Receiver" (-we-)

    Connected From: 0:1

snd-seq-oss,loaded,0

Sound Driver:3.8.1a-980706 (ALSA v1.0.6 emulation code)

Kernel: Linux gentoo 2.6.9-nitro4 #1 Mon Nov 22 02:59:42 CET 2004 i686

Config options: 0

Installed drivers:

Type 10: ALSA emulation

Card config:

VIA 8235 at 0xe000, irq 10

Audio devices:

0: VIA 8235 (DUPLEX)

Synth devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

Midi devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

Timers:

7: system timer

Mixers:

0: Realtek ALC650E

  1:       : sequencer

  8:       : sequencer

  0: [0- 0]: mixer

  3: [0- 3]: digital audio

 12: [0-12]: digital audio

gentoo steveb #
```

gruss

steve

----------

## sputnik1969

Steve: Dein Soundchip hat nur einen (Stereo-) Hardwarekanal...

Also brauchst du für mehrere Soundstreams gleichzeitig einen Soundserver...

Was passiert denn, wenn du mplayer mit -ao arts als Parameter startest (Sobald artsd läuft) ? Läuft artsd überhaupt?? Ist der richtig konfiguriert???

Wenn du nicht KDE sondern GNOME benutzt ist vielleicht esd besser geeignet!?

Alternativ kann man auch den JACK (Jack Audio Connection Kit) installieren und als Soundserver verwenden, der ist deutlich besser als arts, aber auch etwas komplizierter...

----------

## steveb

ich benutze kde und habe gerade jetzt im kde eine xmms instanz am laufen und höhre radio aus dem internet und wenn ich nun mplayer starte, dann läuft alles ohne tam-tam:

```
steveb@gentoo ~ $ mplayer -ao alsa /home/steveb/Download/123/vw-golf.wmv

MPlayer 1.0pre5-3.4.3 (C) 2000-2004 MPlayer Team

CPU: Advanced Micro Devices Athlon MP/XP Thoroughbred 2001 MHz (Family: 6, Stepping: 1)

Detected cache-line size is 64 bytes

MMX2 supported but disabled

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 0 3DNow: 1 3DNow2: 1 SSE: 1 SSE2: 0

Compiled for x86 CPU with extensions: MMX 3DNow 3DNowEx SSE

Reading config file /usr/share/mplayer/mplayer.conf

Reading config file /home/steveb/.mplayer/config

Reading /home/steveb/.mplayer/codecs.conf: Can't open '/home/steveb/.mplayer/codecs.conf': No such file or directory

Reading /usr/share/mplayer/codecs.conf: 73 audio & 180 video codecs

font: can't open file: /home/steveb/.mplayer/font/font.desc

Font /usr/share/mplayer/font/font.desc loaded successfully! (206 chars)

Failed to open /dev/rtc: No such file or directory (it should be readable by the user.)

Using usleep() timing

Can't open input config file /home/steveb/.mplayer/input.conf: No such file or directory

Input config file /usr/share/mplayer/input.conf parsed: 53 binds

Playing /home/steveb/Download/123/vw-golf.wmv.

Cache fill:  5.42% (454670 bytes)    ASF file format detected.

VIDEO:  [WMV2]  320x240  24bpp

Clip info:

 name:

 author:

 copyright:

 comments:

==========================================================================

Opening audio decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg/libavcodec audio decoders

AUDIO: 22050 Hz, 1 ch, 16 bit (0x10), ratio: 2003->44100 (16.0 kbit)

Selected audio codec: [ffwmav2] afm:ffmpeg (DivX audio v2 (ffmpeg))

==========================================================================

vo: X11 running at 1920x1440 with depth 24 and 32 bpp (":0.0" => local display)

==========================================================================

Opening video decoder: [dshow] DirectShow video codecs

Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: wmv8ds32.ax, /usr/lib/win32/wmv8ds32.ax, /usr/local/lib/win32/wmv8ds32.ax

Warning: DS_Filter() could not open DirectShow DLL.  (DLL=wmv8ds32.ax, r=0x86f7f70)

Failed to create DirectShow filter

ERROR: Could not open required DirectShow codec wmv8ds32.ax.

You need to upgrade/install the binary codecs package.

Go to http://mplayerhq.hu/homepage/dload.html

VDecoder init failed :(

Opening video decoder: [dmo] DMO video codecs

External func OLEAUT32.dll:8

DMO dll supports VO Optimizations 0 1

DMO dll might use previous sample when requested

GetOutput r=0x0   size:230400  align:1

StreamCount r=0x0  1  1

Decoder supports the following YUV formats: YV12 YUY2 UYVY YVYU   ▒

Decoder is capable of YUV output (flags 0x1b)

VDec: vo config request - 320 x 240 (preferred csp: Packed YUY2)

VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)

Movie-Aspect is undefined - no prescaling applied.

VO: [xv] 320x240 => 320x240 Planar YV12

Selected video codec: [wmvdmo] vfm:dmo (Windows Media Video DMO)

==========================================================================

Checking audio filter chain for 22050Hz/1ch/16bit -> 22050Hz/2ch/16bit...

AF_pre: af format: 2 bps, 1 ch, 22050 hz, little endian signed int

AF_pre: 22050Hz 1ch Signed 16-bit (Little-Endian)

alsa-init: got device=0, subdevice=0

alsa-init: 1 soundcard found, using: default

alsa: 22050 Hz/2 channels/4 bpf/32768 bytes buffer/Signed 16 bit Little Endian

AO: [alsa] 22050Hz 2ch Signed 16-bit (Little-Endian) (2 bps)

Building audio filter chain for 22050Hz/1ch/16bit -> 22050Hz/2ch/16bit...

Starting playback...

alsa-space: xrun of at least 19.992 msecs. resetting stream 0.3% 0 0 0%

A:  28.0 V:  28.0 A-V: -0.010 ct: -0.013  306/306   1%  1%  0.3% 0 0 0%

alsa-uninit: pcm closed

Exiting... (End of file)

steveb@gentoo ~ $
```

und mein xmms läuft über den "ALSA 1.2.10 output plugin [libALSA.so]

bei mir geht es also auch mit ALSA. natürlich geht es auch mit arts und auch über oss und esd (habe alle schon mal gehabt).

gruss

steve

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

emerge xmms-arts und dann in XMMS das Ausgabeplugin wechseln  :Wink: 

Für andere Programme ohne native aRTs-Unterstützung einfach den artsdsp-Wrapper verwenden, also z.B.

artsdsp tuxracer

ChrisM

----------

